# Possible Buy [ 3yr old QH cross ]



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I really like her. She looks very danty, and will probably fill out nicely. I hope she's what you've always wanted, and I look forward to seeing pix of you as a team!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

She seems quite butt high right now and her feet could use some work. Her head seems a touch big for her neck but that may change as ahe matures and gets muscling. Seems to toe out in the back right amd maybe a touch in the front. However she looks like she'd mature into a nice little horse with the correct work 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Tejas said:


> I really like her. She looks very danty, and will probably fill out nicely. I hope she's what you've always wanted, and I look forward to seeing pix of you as a team!


I think she'll be huge by the time she ends growing. Her chest (don't think you can see it in the picture) looks like its going to really widen as she grows. 

Thanks. 



BarrelracingArabian said:


> She seems quite butt high right now and her feet could use some work. Her head seems a touch big for her neck but that may change as ahe matures and gets muscling. Seems to toe out in the back right amd maybe a touch in the front. However she looks like she'd mature into a nice little horse with the correct work
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She isn't as butt high as the pictures shows (slight slope; couldn't get pictures in the level barn) but she is butt high a tad bit. I know they're square. :? The girl said she'd been working on patience so I'm guessing that means standing on cross ties and pawing.

Thanks for the help, I'm really contemplating because she's only 3yrs and I wanted a little older but I really like her. :lol:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Cute little girl!
Nice shoulder, though her neck seems out of sorts right now because she'ss till developing and needs muscle, which should come with time.
Nice straight and LONG front legs.
Good short back.
A little bum high.
Steep slope to her croup but otherwise her hindquarters appear to be developing well.
Hard to say about her back legs. In that photo she appears to be slightly camped out.


----------



## crazyfilly (May 22, 2012)

She is super cute!! Hope you enjoy her


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

First gut instinct says........"I like", "I like" I think she will mature nicely

Super Nova


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Super Nova said:


> First gut instinct says........"I like", "I like" I think she will mature nicely
> 
> Super Nova


That is too funny! I was thinking about naming her Supernova (show) and Nova (barn). :rofl: 

Thanks again everyone. 

Does anyone else love her legs as much as I do?! Lol.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

SRCM16 said:


> That is too funny! I was thinking about naming her Supernova (show) and Nova (barn). :rofl:
> 
> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> Does anyone else love her legs as much as I do?! Lol.


Too funny our clyde cross is Super Nova........barn name Phyllis










Super Nova


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm hoping to get one when I graduate. 

How much would you guys pay for the filly strictly by the pictures and given information?


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

She has a super sweet, soft eye... the kind that melts hearts.

Overall I agree with Super Nova, there's just the general feeling of "I like".

I wouldn't pay over $800 for her, assuming that she isn't registered.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Then I guess I'm good for price. I'm trading two no name semi used saddles totaling about $500 - $700. Now I just have to wait to get her.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I like her, She looks like she will mature into a nice little mare. She may stay slimish and dainty. Although I have seen them tank out between 3 and 5 LOL. I'd like to see the farrier work done before I comment on her legs. It makes a world of difference in how they will stand.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

SRCM16 said:


> That is too funny! I was thinking about naming her Supernova (show) and Nova (barn). :rofl:
> 
> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> Does anyone else love her legs as much as I do?! Lol.


She looks really good.. I LOVE her eye..
BTW my 3 year old paint filly's barn name is NOVA!


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Her show name is Blissfully Divine, and Divine as her barn name.


----------

